# Got my booster today!



## Alligatorob (Sep 25, 2021)

Pfizer, I was going to wait for 8 months, but the CDC has lowered guidance to 6 months and that is me.

Got it at Walmart, fast, free (to me, think Medicare paid) and easy.  They only wanted to know that I was over 65 and 6 months since the second shot.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Sep 25, 2021)

(Pfizer) - My wife and I are setup for Wed the 29th @ local Walmart.  If all goes well I'll schedule our flu shots for late November.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 25, 2021)

ManjaroKDE said:


> (Pfizer) - My wife and I are setup for Wed the 29th @ local Walmart.  If all goes well I'll schedule our flu shots for late November.


Got our flu shots at the same time as the boosters, thought it easiest.  No appointments for that, you just have to ask.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Sep 25, 2021)

Could do but I have my semi-annual checkup in late November.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 25, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Pfizer, I was going to wait for 8 months, but the CDC has lowered guidance to 6 months and that is me.
> 
> Got it at Walmart, fast, free (to me, think Medicare paid) and easy.  They only wanted to know that I was over 65 and 6 months since the second shot.


Congratulations, glad you got it!  We will when it's our time and it's available.  Did they update your vaccination card to show all three vaccinations with dates?  When I get my booster, I want to be sure all shots are shown on the card.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 25, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Did they update your vaccination card to show all three vaccinations with dates?


Yes, but if I need another I'll need a new card.  Its full.

Hopefully this will be the end, but I am skeptical.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 25, 2021)

*I am considering it. I want to ask the pharmacist. Did you have to go back to where you got your original shots?  Did you have to make an appointment?*


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 25, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Pfizer, I was going to wait for 8 months, but the CDC has lowered guidance to 6 months and that is me.
> 
> Got it at Walmart, fast, free (to me, think Medicare paid) and easy.  They only wanted to know that I was over 65 and 6 months since the second shot.


I am jealous.  I got the flu shot so I have to wait.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 25, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I got the flu shot so I have to wait.


Not sure that matters, we got both at the same time today.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 25, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *I am considering it. I want to ask the pharmacist. Did you have to go back to where you got your original shots?  Did you have to make an appointment?*


No, we got the first ones from the National Guard folks working with the State Health Dept.  Got this one at Walmart, easy to make an appointment online, but its not necessary.  Big sign said walkups welcome, no appointment necessary.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 26, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Not sure that matters, we got both at the same time today.


It does.  You can get them both THE SAME day, otherwise you have to wait the two weeks


----------



## oldman (Sep 26, 2021)

I am going to take a pass on the booster. I had COVID and have the antibodies to sustain me for awhile longer and unless there is an outbreak in my area, I will not take the booster. I got sick on the second Pfizer shot and I am in no hurry to feel that way again.


----------



## suds00 (Sep 26, 2021)

i've got to get a flu shot and must wait for the moderna booster to be approved.it shouldn't be too long to wait.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Sep 26, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Got our flu shots at the same time as the boosters, thought it easiest.  No appointments for that, you just have to ask.



This sounds promising, but I seem to remember hearing that it was advised to wait a month between the flu shot and the booster...

Gonna have to research this.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 26, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> This sounds promising, but I seem to remember hearing that it was advised to wait a month between the flu shot and the booster...
> 
> Gonna have to research this


From USA Today ( https://www.usatoday.com/story/life...shots-when-get-vaccines-what-know/8365188002/ ):

*Q: If a COVID booster is authorized, can I get the flu shot at the same time? *
_
Molaka: The CDC allows us to give multiple vaccines at the same time. So you can get your flu shot. You can get your booster. You can get your first dose, second dose or additional dose with the flu shot. We are able to give them at the same time. There's no waiting period._


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 26, 2021)

So far so good.  At day one I have a little arm pain, but not a lot.  No other noticeable effects.  My wife has a bit more arm pain and feels a little weak.

No way to know if our reactions are to the Covid or Flu shots, got both at the same time in the same place.  I had no reaction to the original Covid shots, but did have a greater reaction to last year's flu shot.  My reaction to vaccines varies a lot.  My wife's reaction to the first Covid shots were about the same as this one.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Sep 29, 2021)

Just got our 3rd dose this morn (10 AM) @ Wallyworld.  As we were checking out our purchases a bus arrived with an army of seniors all looking for the pharmacy.   Missed the influx by minutes.  Then walked for 45 minutes using my 2 cane system thereby exercising the target arm. Haven't had any issues thus far.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 29, 2021)

ManjaroKDE said:


> Just got our 3rd dose this morn


Good for you, and good that you missed the crowd.

I am on day 4, for the first 24 hours I felt little, but then on day 2 my arm started hurting and I was feeling pretty tired.   The tiredness only lasted a day, but the arm hurt for 2 or 3 days, but all is ok now.  Arm pain was not as bad as I have gotten from other (non-Covid) shots.  As I said I got both the booster and my Flu shot at the same time, so the reaction could have been to either.

My wife, who got the same shots at the same time, had a bit more arm pain and tiredness than I did, but not too bad, and now is also fine.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Sep 29, 2021)

Last night I was having 2nd thoughts about the booster.  Shot area was swelled somewhat, right wrist and shoulder had weird pains and my whole mood was somber.   After a good night sleep and hot shower this AM felt much more human.  Not sorry or worried now.


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 29, 2021)

ManjaroKDE said:


> Natural immunity????  My wife is allergic to wasp stings, on one of her visits to her PCP she pointed out that she should be building up an immunity to the wasps.  Not so said the doctor you don't build up immunity, it just gets worse.  Right now you can control it with OTC pills but many more encounters will require an epipen (sp) and could result in death.  Where the heck is her immunity?  You don't feed peanut butter to someone who is allergic to nuts.
> 
> Another point on another thread it was pointed out that the vaccine is not a vaccine but is altering your DNA so said a Bogus Biologist..  What?  If that's the case all the labs with their DNA databases are worthless since you can change your DNA by getting the vaccine.  Think of the advantage that criminals will have.  No longer can your DNA be used as proof.  Just get a vaccine and you now have different DNA.  But, you may no longer be related to a famous person and could have a serial killer in your ancestoral line.


"Not so said the doctor you don't build up immunity, it just gets worse."

Allergy shots are regular injections over a period of time — generally around three to five years — to stop or reduce allergy attacks. Allergy shots are a form of treatment called immunotherapy. Each allergy shot contains a tiny amount of the specific substance or substances that trigger your allergic reactions. These are called allergens. Allergy shots contain just enough allergens to stimulate your immune system — but not enough to cause a full-blown allergic reaction.


Over time, your doctor increases the dose of allergens in each of your allergy shots. This helps get your body used to the allergens (desensitization). Your immune system builds up a tolerance to the allergens, causing your allergy symptoms to diminish over time.

https://www.mayoclinic.org/tests-procedures/allergy-shots/about/pac-20392876


----------



## Lawrence (Sep 30, 2021)

_Got my booster today!  At Walgreens and my flu shot last weekend at the VA clinic. I am ready and set to go. _​


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2021)

I deleted.... and wrote a different one, later in this thread...


----------



## feywon (Sep 30, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Pfizer, I was going to wait for 8 months, but the CDC has lowered guidance to 6 months and that is me.
> 
> Got it at Walmart, fast, free (to me, think Medicare paid) and easy.  They only wanted to know that I was over 65 and 6 months since the second shot.


Thanks for info. I got my 2nd  Pfizer shot in May, will check card for exact date, and then go on NMDOH vaccine page to check where i can get it.


----------



## Tish (Sep 30, 2021)

I have to wait till December for my booster.
Congrats on getting it.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2021)

I don't even get my second pfizer jab until the end of October.. so way too early for me to be thinking of Booster shots. ..

I have had Covid, both me and him whose name has escaped me right now.... caught it in March 2020..we were  2 of the first casualties really..so we both carried immunity for a long time.. so it wasn't until August of 2021 that I got the jab... , and it made me pretty poorly for 2 or 3 days  tbh , so I'm hoping for a better outcome for the second..


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> It does. You can get them both THE SAME day, otherwise you have to wait the two weeks


That was how *live* vaccines work.  There's a specific wait time between 2 different vaccines, when both are live ones.
Did your doctor say, if that is why they want to do it that way, taking extra caution, even though neither the senior flu shot, nor covid vax ones are live ones?

OR, is it so that , IF you got any significant side effects, then they'd know which one caused it?
Or maybe, your doctor advises the 2 weeks, to make any possible side effects less severe?


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 30, 2021)

feywon said:


> Thanks for info. I got my 2nd  Pfizer shot in May, will check card for exact date, and then go on NMDOH vaccine page to check where i can get it.



Me, too.  I got my second Pfizer in early April at in injection place set up by UNM Hospital at the UNM Pit.  It was very well organized and smooth running.  I don't know if they're doing that again or not.  Probably easier to just go to local Walgreens if they're giving them there.


----------



## feywon (Oct 1, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> Me, too.  I got my second Pfizer in early April at in injection place set up by UNM Hospital at the UNM Pit.  It was very well organized and smooth running.  I don't know if they're doing that again or not.  Probably easier to just go to local Walgreens if they're giving them there.


That occured to me--to just call Walgreen's and check.   Have a Dental appt at Unser and Southern next Monday--i could pop over to that Walgreen's and ask even--tho it's another month before i'm eligible.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 2, 2021)

Got an appointment, at Walgreen's for next Thursday.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 2, 2021)

Hopefully getting our booster this coming Thursday - Sunday.  We are getting it at the same place where we received the other two doses.  

Walgreen's advised my sister to not take both the flu and the booster on the same day.   You can receive both on the same day.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 2, 2021)

In my imagination, that's me  dancing on the table, @PamfromTx   ... with you singing.  

No matter what life throws at us, we need to let loose, sometimes!


----------



## HoneyNut (Oct 2, 2021)

I'm eligible since yesterday to get a booster and I'm glad about it.  I would have liked to run out right away and get it, but the company I work for is forcing all vaccinated employees to return to the office Monday and I am using not having the booster yet as an excuse to avoid returning to the office - because now I am no longer "completely vaccinated" (in my opinion anyway!).  
So I'm going to try dragging my feet and hope to get away with waiting a couple weeks before I get the booster, then hope to claim a couple weeks more to allow the immunity to build before I suppose I will finally have to cave and return to the office (or possibly find myself abruptly retired 4 months sooner than planned!).


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 2, 2021)

Kaila said:


> In my imagination, that's me  dancing on the table, @PamfromTx   ... with you singing.
> 
> No matter what life throws at us, we need to let loose, sometimes!


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 3, 2021)

Wouldn't it be hilarious if the vaccines had to be done in our butts??!!


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 3, 2021)

*I will probably go this week some time to get my flu shot.  Cannot get booster until December some time.*


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 3, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Wouldn't it be hilarious if the vaccines had to be done in our butts??!!


I'm hoping if that is the case... that I get a male hunk nurse to give me the vaccine.


----------



## Ronni (Oct 4, 2021)

Got my booster last week. For anyone who’s interested, 24 hours out from my Pfizer booster, my arm hurt like a b***h  and the site of the injection was hot and sore. That waned over the next two days. But so far that’s it. No fever, no other symptoms, nothing more or less than the previous two vaccines.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 4, 2021)

Ronni said:


> View attachment 187338
> Got my booster last week. For anyone who’s interested, 24 hours out from my Pfizer booster, my arm hurt like a b***h  and the site of the injection was hot and sore. That waned over the next two days. But so far that’s it. No fever, no other symptoms, nothing more or less than the previous two vaccines.


Good for you!  I had that soreness for a day after the 2nd vaccination.   It is normal.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 8, 2021)

We received the Pfizer booster, yesterday.  What a relief, to us, that is.  No long wait or anything; we were there for 15 minutes unlike the 1st and 2nd dose.  All were given at Doctors Hospital Renaissance.  We are so very grateful to them.


----------



## Tish (Oct 8, 2021)

I'm not sure when boosters will be rolled out over here, they are still trying to get everyone to get both vaccinations.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 8, 2021)

I'm getting the booster next Friday afternoon.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 8, 2021)

Tish said:


> I'm not sure when boosters will be rolled out over here, they are still trying to get everyone to get both vaccinations.


Hopefully soon, @Tish


----------



## Kaila (Oct 8, 2021)

Approximately when did they _start_ giving the first ones, their 1st vaccine, to people there, @Tish  ?
Here, healthcare workers on the first covid units at the hospital, and seniors living in congregate housing settings, and 24-hour-nursing facility residents, were offered to start first, in Jan and Feb, 2021.


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 8, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Yes, but if I need another I'll need a new card.  Its full.
> 
> Hopefully this will be the end, but I am skeptical.View attachment 185735


i believe there's one more spot on the back for another. might check that. mine has one more slot on the back side. got mine thursday. had a fever and felt a little creepy friday but that's been all. the arm hurt more than the other stuff bothered me.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 9, 2021)

Got the Pfizer booster and the flu shot at one sitting. Make sure you bring your vaccine card with you. The Walmart website showed drivers license and insurance card only but when I got there they said they need the card.


----------



## Tish (Oct 9, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Approximately when did they _start_ giving the first ones, their 1st vaccine, to people there, @Tish  ?
> Here, healthcare workers on the first covid units at the hospital, and seniors living in congregate housing settings, and 24-hour-nursing facility residents, were offered to start first, in Jan and Feb, 2021.


Mid February about 19 or 21st.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 10, 2021)

Just received a letter (more like a summons) telling me to come to an obscure village hall 8 miles away for a flu jag  next weekend and I might be offered a Covid booster at the same time.
In previous years, I've been asked if I want to make an appointment for a Flu jag.  I've always declined and that was OK.   I'm off for a well earned holiday next week, so I'm blowed if I want to risk a possible bad reaction spoiling my break, but if I can arrange a Covid booster after I return, I'll take it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 14, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> We received the Pfizer booster, yesterday.  What a relief, to us, that is.  No long wait or anything; we were there for 15 minutes unlike the 1st and 2nd dose.  All were given at Doctors Hospital Renaissance.  We are so very grateful to them.


Glad you were able to get the booster Pam.  I just got back from getting mine.  I got the covid and flu shots both.  I never have any reaction to the flu shot so I thought, why not?!  Anyhow when I got my first dose and second doses of the Pfizer my arm never hurt at all.  I had the same pharmacist today doing the booster for me and she is great--can't feel a thing when she injects and I told her so, too.  Very nice person, too!  I'll let you all know if I have any side effects.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 14, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Glad you were able to get the booster Pam. I just got back from getting mine. I got the covid and flu shots both. I never have any reaction to the flu shot so I thought, why not?! Anyhow when I got my first dose and second doses of the Pfizer my arm never hurt at all. I had the same pharmacist today doing the booster for me and she is great--can't feel a thing when she injects and I told her so, too. Very nice person, too! I'll let you all know if I have any side effects.


Proud of you, my dear, dear friend.  You got your booster shot!  

It didn't hurt at all.  Your arm may or may not ache later.  Just a bit.  And you got the flu shot as well!   Woooohoooo, that's great.  This calls for a celebration.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 14, 2021)

You deserve these as well @Ruthanne


----------



## Shero (Oct 14, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Glad you were able to get the booster Pam.  I just got back from getting mine.  I got the covid and flu shots both.  I never have any reaction to the flu shot so I thought, why not?!  Anyhow when I got my first dose and second doses of the Pfizer my arm never hurt at all.  I had the same pharmacist today doing the booster for me and she is great--can't feel a thing when she injects and I told her so, too.  Very nice person, too!  I'll let you all know if I have any side effects.


Congratulations Ruthanne, good health to you!!


----------



## Shero (Oct 14, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> We received the Pfizer booster, yesterday.  What a relief, to us, that is.  No long wait or anything; we were there for 15 minutes unlike the 1st and 2nd dose.  All were given at Doctors Hospital Renaissance.  We are so very grateful to them.


Congratulations Pam, good health and more cake!!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 14, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 189252You deserve these as well @Ruthanne


Now I'm going to eat my cellphone
@PamfromTx


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 15, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> i believe there's one more spot on the back for another. might check that. mine has one more slot on the back side. got mine thursday. had a fever and felt a little creepy friday but that's been all. the arm hurt more than the other stuff bothered me.


I need to make a correction...I got to looking at the back of my card and there is no spot for another. I'm assuming if we need more in the future we'll get more cards.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 15, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> I'm getting the booster next Friday afternoon.


Yep I did, and guess what?


----------



## suds00 (Oct 27, 2021)

got my booster today. it's good ,so far.


----------



## todalake (Oct 27, 2021)

Got Moderna booster Monday,  sore arm is all.  No fever or feeling bad.   Had more reaction on the first shot.  Heck even got a $10 gift card.  Will wait a couple of weeks for flu shot.


----------

